# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v.1.27.09. Support for Huawei running on Android Oreo

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.09**Android ADB Tab:*1. Released *IMEI repair* feature for*â™¦ Vodafone Smart Speed 6 (VF-795)* (MT6735M)Please use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] manual to perform this operation.2. New MTK smartphones in the list:*â™¦ Bmobile Ax681* (MT6570) *â™¦ BLU Vivo 5R* (MT6753)*HiSilicon Tab:*Added support for *Huawei devices* running on *Android 8*Due to recent server changes:
Use only *latest version of Smart-Clip2 software* for servicing of Huawei Phones!الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

